# muslin vs. seamless paper vs. whatever else



## jutowa123 (Feb 27, 2011)

google was no help

what are the pros and cons to different backdrop materials. or is it just a preference thing? 

also whats with all the different backdrop mounting items? i get the portable one that seem to be a metal bar between light stands, but what is an auto pole? and are there any pros and cons to portable systems vs. auto pole (whatever that is) vs. wall mount. besides the obvious portable, not portable. 

i do most of my shooting not in a studio, not necessarily outside just not in a studio, but lately i have gotten many request to do some studio sessions so im now learning about a whole new world of photography items.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2011)

Bogen Auto Poles expand in height, and go between the floor and ceiling,and have a lever that expands the length "just enough" to hold the suction-cup type feet top and bottom in position between the floor and ceiling. They also have optional three-legged bases, which add tremendous stability for when the pole tops cannot reach the ceiling. I have two auto pole sets. They are exceedingly useful. They allow you to use various crossbars between them, with various hook-holder sets, and the expan chain drive.

Another, MUCH cheaper alternative (not a replacement in any way, just an alternative) is the "timber-topper".

Auto poles are much heavier-duty than most portable setups, but also cost a lot more too.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 28, 2011)

I also have a set of auto poles and they are great.  As Derrel mentioned, they expand and then lock into place.  So one use would be to lock them in place between floor & ceiling, then hang a bar between them for a backdrop.  Another use would be to use them in place of a light stand and mount your lights to them.  The main advantage being that they have a much smaller footprint than a typical light stand....however, you loose the mobility of a light stand.  If your 'studio' space isn't too wide, you could even mount it horizontally, from wall to wall, and mount some lights on it that way.  They aren't too cheap, and keep in mind that the accessories (like clamps, hoods, cross bar etc.) aren't cheap either.  You could get a decent & portable backdrop stand, with a travel bag, for just over $100.

As far as backdrop material, it is largely preference...and you'll find that certain things work better in certain situations.  For example, the advantage of seamless paper is that it's smooth and clean...and when it's not, you just roll out some more.  The disadvantage is that you have to transport it full length....so good for a studio, not so good if you are traveling and setting up in tight locations etc.  Muslin (or other cotton type fabrics) are quite common.  They can be folded up for easy transport or storage.  The problem is that they can & do get wrinkled...so if you want a smooth backdrop, you'll have a challenge on your hands.  A good point for fabrics, are that they are often dyed or painted, so the options for how they can look, is almost limitless.  
You can get cheap backdrops, but they will be thin material and may not stand too long, depending on how rough you are on them.  You could spend $1000 on a backdrop that might last you a lifetime.  

Another option is a thicker fabric like vinyl.  It's can have the smooth look of paper, but it won't tear just because people are standing on it.


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2011)

jutowa123 said:


> google was no help


 
Really? Google


----------

